# RED RIVER CEREAL - A CANADIAN QUESTION?



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

I don't think Red River Cereal is available in the USA, so I am posing this question to all the great Canadians on the BB (unless I'm wrong about it being the in states) - Has anyone tried Red River Cereal for your IBS, to increase your daily fiber? If so, did you find it OK? I am IBS D usually, but the odd time I get C - but either way, I know increasing fiber is important for IBS sufferers. The only ingredients in the cereal is wheat, rye and flax- (so you can't be wheat intolerant to eat it) no preservatives, no artificial anything!! I used to eat it before IBS, but I'm scared to try it! Thanks!PS - if anyone is interested in more info on Red River Cereal, the web site is www.redrivercereal.com - it has some great recipes.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I used to LOVE Red River Cereal! I am now on a gluten free diet which means no more for me, at least not now. I imagine it would be a great source of fiber though. Good Luck with it!sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Thanks for your reply sickofsick - I love Red River Cereal also and when I was a little C (before IBS), it was the absolute best thing for getting things going. I tried a gluten free diet, but luckily have been able to slowly introduce wheat products (rice bread was so expensive!!)Also, are you IBS C or D? How have you been handling your IBS! It's nice to hear from a fellow Canadian, since a lot of products on the BB are not available in Canada! PS - I don't live to far from you, sickofsick. I live about 1 hour south of Kitchener (on Lake Erie) - "tobacco country". Ever been down that way?? It's beautiful!! I used to live in Toronto - what a culture shock - but I love it.Hope you doing well - I'm new at this IBS thing (only 2 months) - any suggestions you could give (emotionally, physically, spouse-wise-my hubby does NOT understand at all) would be helpful!


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

That cereal sounds really good. Perhaps it is available in US. Maybe at least through their website. I have a good cereal now that's called Organic Golden Flax by Health Valley. It also has wheat in it plus a lot of other grains.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Jana - I don't think there is any info on the website about ordering from the US - but here is a # 1-800-268-3232 - you may be able to reach the company and ask if they ship to the US. This cereal is the absolute best thing for C - and it is so tasty with a bit of milk and brown sugar. The best way to start the day on a cold Canadian morning!! The recipes also sound delicious if the cereal alone doesn't temp your palate. I hope it is available in the US for you.


----------



## Lyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Bear, I really know nothing about Red River Cereal, but I was just excited to hear from some Canadians!! I live in Burlington, not too far from Toronto, and I used to live in Guelph, not too far from Kitchener! SO just wanted to say hi, and sorry I don't have any wisdom on the Red River Cereal question - I've never tried it!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Thanks for your "HI" Lyn. It is always nice to hear from other Canadians (somehow, I get comfort from knowing that people in my own "backyard" are going through the same as myself). I'm going to try Red River this week-end (maybe even bake some bread) and I'll let you all know how it goes (keep your fingers crossed for me)PS - Lyn, if you're ever out for a drive, you should visit "tobacco country" in southern Ontario (it's only an hour once your over the Hamilton mountain) - it's beautiful down here (and Port Dover has some wonderful retaurants and nice shopping)Bye for now!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Bear, I alternate between C and D, at the moment I am C and sure would love some Red River Cereal! I am on a gluten free diet although lately I have been cheating without any real problem.(Knock on wood)I have been down to tobacco country and yes, it is indeed beautiful! It seems you,lyn and I are not that far apart eh?I forgot to mention I also take Librax which helps me a lot. I am lucky that my husband is pretty understanding, but then I have had this for quite a long time. Maybe in time your husband will be more understanding,take care,sickofsick


----------

